# Come Celebrate my Birthday! <3



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Hi there everyone, today I'm celebrating my 20th birthday and for this special day I've chosen to open my town up for visitors! I have a maze in my town I've been wanting to let people come grab mystery gifts from (today I didn't make it hard at all, it's completely full with presents! Please if you come *only take 2 presents per person *that way everyone gets a fair chance to celebrate as well! ~

I'm not expecting any tips or presents but if you would like to bring something for me, you're more than welcome to do so! If you would like to give me something I'm actually looking for or needing here is my nookazon wish list ^^ Please leave these items on the beach! <3


Spoiler: Wishlist Items












						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				







My town is pretty much complete with a few areas I haven't started yet, However I have a few rules please!

*1. Do not shake the Egg trees!
My town is always Easter / Bunny day and it's for my town aesthetic!

2. Do Not shake my Peach trees!
Also Town aesthetic!

3. Do not pick up any dropped items. (other that what is in the maze)
they are there for decoration! (peaches, coins etc)

4. Please do NOT pick my flowers!
I only have two kinds so It will be really easy to tell if you take the buds!

4. If you see any weeds or branches, feel free to pick them up, I might have missed them!

5. If you find birthday hats on the ground, take them! 

6. I do have two Stalls in the back with DIY recipes! These are Trade only! Take one leave one!~


Once you have read everything please respond with the word "cake!" And I'll let the first 6 people in with a dodo code! <3*
​


----------



## daisyy (May 5, 2020)

unfortunately can't participate rn but i did want to say happy birthday! i hope you have a great day and what a fun idea


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

daisyy said:


> unfortunately can't participate rn but i did want to say happy birthday! i hope you have a great day and what a fun idea


Aww thank you so much!! <3


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 5, 2020)

CAKE!

Happy Birthday!! This is lovely of you!

Can I join in and bring you a birthday gift?
~Sela of Appledore


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> CAKE!
> 
> Happy Birthday!! This is lovely of you!
> 
> ...


Of course!! I'll pm a code right now! <3


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

CAKE! Happy birthday! Have some presents


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> CAKE! Happy birthday! Have some presents


I'll pm you a code!! <3


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 5, 2020)

I dropped the popsicles and NMT— I hope they help you trade for something fun today!


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> I dropped the popsicles and NMT— I hope they help you trade for something fun today!


Aww thank you sm!! That's so thoughtful :'D


----------



## Daisy189 (May 5, 2020)

Happy birthday! I would love to come over and celebrate!


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 5, 2020)

Your island is so beautiful! You've done an amazing job!


----------



## xMartin (May 5, 2020)

I'll be online later so should hopefully be able to pop round. 

Happy Birthday anyway though! Have a great day !!


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Daisy189 said:


> Happy birthday! I would love to come over and celebrate!


Sure! Just make sure you read the rules! :"D And I'll send you a code!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



xMartin said:


> I'll be online later so should hopefully be able to pop round.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway though! Have a great day !!


Thank you sm!!


----------



## Daisy189 (May 5, 2020)

hibiskuuss said:


> Sure! Just make sure you read the rules! :"D And I'll send you a code!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


CAKE!
Oh my gosh. I read the rules before and then forgot to say cake haha. Sorry about that!


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 5, 2020)

Happy birthday! I'd like to visit! 

Oh and CAKE! Lol


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

chibibunnyx said:


> Happy birthday! I'd like to visit!
> 
> Oh and CAKE! Lol


Pming a code!! thank you sm!! <3 :'D


----------



## Penguin style (May 5, 2020)

Cake,
 Also hope Im not too late!


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Penguin style said:


> Cake,
> Also hope Im not too late!


my boyfriend will send you the code!!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 5, 2020)

Cake

I could come by if you're still having people


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 5, 2020)

Cake if you’re still open. I can bring a couple wishlist items. Happy birthday!


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> Cake
> 
> I could come by if you're still having people





Mgoetz44 said:


> Cake if you’re still open. I can bring a couple wishlist items. Happy birthday!



My boyfriend will send you the code! Thank you sm!!


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

Happy birthday! I’d like to come! I’ll bring some wishlist items and a nmt for you.
CAKE!


----------



## Roxxy (May 5, 2020)

Just had to wish you Happy Birthday! Won’t be on till later. Lovely idea, hope you have a fab day.


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Just had to wish you Happy Birthday! Won’t be on till later. Lovely idea, hope you have a fab day.


Aww thank you so much!! ;w;;;

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Closing the gate for now! Might open back up later! Thank you everyone that came for visiting!! :"D


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

*Back online! Will be opening the gates for people to come hang out~! <3*​


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 5, 2020)

hibiskuuss said:


> View attachment 253372
> Hi there everyone, today I'm celebrating my 20th birthday and for this special day I've chosen to open my town up for visitors! I have a maze in my town I've been wanting to let people come grab mystery gifts from (today I didn't make it hard at all, it's completely full with presents! Please if you come *only take 2 presents per person *that way everyone gets a fair chance to celebrate as well! ~
> 
> I'm not expecting any tips or presents but if you would like to bring something for me, you're more than welcome to do so! If you would like to give me something I'm actually looking for or needing here is my nookazon wish list ^^ Please leave these items on the beach! <3
> ...


Cake Happy Birthday bro.. can I come shop at your nook store?


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Cake Happy Birthday bro.. can I come shop at your nook store?


Sure~! I don't know what's left in there but you're more than welcome!


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 5, 2020)

cake ^^ i’d love to visit!
and happy birthday<3


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 5, 2020)

OverRatedcx said:


> cake ^^ i’d love to visit!


I'll send a code!!


----------

